# طريقة تخزين الكهرباء



## محمد طارق محمد (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لم اجي اليوم باختراع جديد او سبق اعلامي ولكنى فقط سوف اسلط الضوء طريقة تخزين الكهرباء
ان اسهل طريقة لتخزين الكهرباء هو عن طريق الهواء المضغوط الفكرة سهلة جداً تستعمل قنانى مثل قنانى الاوكسجين الطويلة ولكن بالالياف الزجاجية الى لاتنفجر هذا حسب ادعاء الشركة وتستعمل ضاغطات هواء سريعة وقليلة الفولتية لضغط الهواء .
قنينة هواء تحتوي على 300 الف لتر تستطيع اعطائك الطاقة لمدة ساعة وتتخزن فيها الطاقة حسب سرعة ضاغطات الهواء السريعة تملائها ب15 دقيقة والقديمة الموجودة في الاسواق تملاء القنينة ب ثلاث ساعات .
سوف يسال احد كيف يحول الحواء المضغوط الى طاقة .
سهلة تمرير الهواء الخارج من القنينة الى دولاب هواء مثل المروحة مربوط براس توليد وبينهما منظومة كير تحول الهواء الخارج وحسب قوته الى تحريك راس التوليد .
نفس الفكرة هاي نفذتها شركة mdi الفرنسية الانكليزية لتحويل الهواء المضغوط الى طاقة او تخزينها http://www.mdi.lu/english/

الشركة الان تبيع منتجاتها في اوربا
ونفس الفكرة نفذت على قناة جنرال جكرافك جنل الامارات في برنامج مهندسو الكوكب
ودمتم لنا 

محمد طارق 
3-7-2010


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يوليو 2010)

هذه الفكرة لطيفة جداً .........
ولكن سنحتاج إلى من يؤمن لنا هذه الضواغط والقناني ....


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

الفكرة جيدة ولكن سرعة خروج الهواء سيتغير بتغيير كمية الهواء المتبقي داخل القنينة وماهي مقارنة كلفة ضغط الهواء داخل القنينة ونقل القنينة والتحميل مع حجم التوليد مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

انا ايضا خطرت على بالي نفس الفكرة متأخر
لو استعجلت كنت حصلت على براءة اختراع


----------



## bmw1 (11 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جيدة لكنها غير عملية برايي


----------

